# Reinventing my tri lines



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm trying to reverse breed some tris that look like the first two litters I had three and a half years ago. Using the siamese and chinchilla dilution has been fun, but I want some more nice boldly marked meeces with beige, brown and black in nice bold patches. I'm going to try to use only the c^e along with banded and dominant marking patterns. I have also discovered that there is an orderly progression of the way the markings in any line kind of wind down and trickle out, especially with my brindled/tri attempts. I am producing litters that are more and more, and more BEW's. There was a time I was excited to find a BEW in a feeder bin. Now I have a couple of dozen of 'em.


----------

